# xcode, programmation tutoriel ???



## l'aigle des sommets (10 Septembre 2006)

bonjour,
j'aimerais essayer la programmation ,j'ai xcode mais je cherche un tutoriel bien expliqué en francais pour commencer car les tuto que j'ai trouvés sont pour les pc....
merci de m'éclairer...


----------



## kisco (10 Septembre 2006)

salut,  
tu peux faire une recherche dans le forum programmation, tu y trouveras des liens comme http://www.projectomega.org/main.php ou http://www.objective-cocoa.org/


----------



## l'aigle des sommets (10 Septembre 2006)

en fait ce que j'aurais bien aimé c'est que l'on m'explique comment proceder avec xcode pour faire ce qui est sur ce super tuto http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-156-1-ayez-les-bons-outils.html 
a partir de cette partie la je bloque:

demandez un projet console Win32 vide que vous appellerez "bonjour". 
Ajoutez un nouveau fichier à votre projet de type "Fichier C++ (.cpp)". Demandez de suite à enregistrer votre fichier dans le répertoire de votre projet sous le nom main.c (et non main.cpp, car l'extension .cpp est plutôt utilisée pour le C++) 

Puis, dans longlet "Explorateur de solutions" faites un clic droit sur le dossier "Source Files" et cliquez choisissez "Ajouter / Ajouter un élément existant". On vous demandera dindiquer des fichiers : vous devrez sélectionner le fichier main.c que vous venez d'enregistrer. 

merci


----------



## dLeu (10 Septembre 2006)

l'aigle des sommets a dit:


> en fait ce que j'aurais bien aimé c'est que l'on m'explique comment proceder avec xcode pour faire ce qui est sur ce super tuto http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-156-1-ayez-les-bons-outils.html
> a partir de cette partie la je bloque:
> merci


Tu essaies de faire avec xCode des trucs qui ont été écrits pour windows. 

Suis les conseils de kisco, ils sont judicieux.

A+


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Septembre 2006)

pas d'accord avec dLeu...

avec XCode tu fais new project > Standart Tool.

mais un conseil, si tu commence compile tes code en ligne de commande il me semble qu'il y a un tuto sur le site du zero.

http://www.siteduzero.com/tuto-3-222-1-compiler-le-c-et-c-sous-linux.html
c'est pareil sous OS X, utilise le terminal (Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app)

tu peux utiliser Vim / Smultron / TextMate* / TextWrangler / tout les &#233;diteur dans le terminal (emacs, vim, pico...) en clair n'importe quel &#233;diteur de texte...


* le meilleur selon moi


----------

